# hypo/albino plibs?



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

hi all just wondering if anyone has some images of hypo or albino Nephrurus pilbarensis or any others of levis or occie as im unaware of how many or even if there are any albino's 

only ones i can find are from over seas 







all and any are welcome to post


----------



## kupper (Nov 22, 2010)

jk888 said:


> hi all just wondering if anyone has some images of hypo or albino Nephrurus pilbarensis or any others of levis or occie as im unaware of how many or even if there are any albino's
> 
> only ones i can find are from over seas
> 
> ...




there are plenty of hypo animals around some of which are in my racks as we speak 

the albinos are also here but chilli on this site is the only one from memory that has them


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

ah fair enough iv'e seen a fair few hypos quite nice but id really like to see some Australian bred albinos cheer Kupper


----------



## kupper (Nov 22, 2010)

PM sent mate


----------



## dottyback (Nov 22, 2010)

my god that albino gecko is amazing!

how much ??


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

its an american based albino nephrus levis plib the guy didnt want to sell it but id would assume it wouldnt be below 10k


----------



## hornet (Nov 22, 2010)

wow, kupper, any pics of you hypo's?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 22, 2010)

They are stunning! So long as you don't breed them in QLD. HA HA, Just a joke from another thread.
Paula would love a couple of them.
Cheers Ian.


----------



## kupper (Nov 22, 2010)

if anyone has a spare 10K plus handy let me know :lol: 

hornet if you check out some of the gecko threads I have already thrown some photos up but I will see If I have some handy


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

ill go halfs with ya kupper =D


----------



## kupper (Nov 22, 2010)

jk888 said:


> ill go halfs with ya kupper =D


 
Number one rule ...... Never go halves with someone !


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 22, 2010)

ahah tru never works out


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 25, 2010)

just thought id update some this thread with some new images a few people from over seas have sent me Enjoy


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW! They are *Beautiful!* - absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 25, 2010)

haha thought ud like them =D


----------



## siouxie (Nov 25, 2010)

kupper said:


> if anyone has a spare 10K plus handy let me know :lol:



i've heard everything from 3K to 10K, but at daytona last august, 3 were sold at 8K ea. i think they could go a lot higher here since no-one has them.


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 25, 2010)

the first image of the albino levis plib is worth 14k so theres a little idea of thier prices


----------



## siouxie (Nov 25, 2010)

jk888 said:


> the first image of the albino levis plib is worth 14k so theres a little idea of thier prices


 
it appears to be a red patternless albino so i don't doubt it would go for that much!


----------



## kupper (Nov 25, 2010)

its very nice isn't it ........drools 

now I just need an albino to make one


----------



## Smithers (Nov 25, 2010)

kupper said:


> its very nice isn't it ........drools
> 
> now I just need an albino to make one


 
Drools +1 more,...mad lookers indeed,..with the amount you have Chris your probably gunna have one sooner or later.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 25, 2010)

oh wow they are so amazing lol i want one..... now i just have to win the lotto.... lol


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 25, 2010)

has ne one seen any thickys that are albino?


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to hear from anyone keeping these in Aus!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG why why WHY are all our Australian reptiles so AMAZING overseas?!?!?!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 26, 2010)

wow some amazing lil fellas


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 26, 2010)

siouxie said:


> it appears to be a red patternless albino so i don't doubt it would go for that much!



just going by what he told me mate plus its one of his first lines


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 26, 2010)

found some pics of some hypo phase thickys and yet again they are all american bred


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 28, 2010)

nice mate , one thing i did notice is most of the albino owners had got their first geckos from a guy called kin in china most albinos came from him


----------



## kupper (Nov 28, 2010)

jk888 said:


> nice mate , one thing i did notice is most of the albino owners had got their first geckos from a guy called kin in china most albinos came from him


 
Little fact for you 

Kin was up until recently living in victoria , to my knowledge he was done for importing and exporting geckos to and from Oz


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 28, 2010)

are these some of his ? amgecko's photos and albums on webshots


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Nov 28, 2010)

Is this what is meant by "tri stripe" 036 pictures from reptiles photos on webshots


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 28, 2010)

kupper said:


> Little fact for you
> 
> Kin was up until recently living in victoria , to my knowledge he was done for importing and exporting geckos to and from Oz


 

Naughty naughty


----------



## kupper (Dec 10, 2010)

siouxie said:


> i've heard everything from 3K to 10K, but at daytona last august, 3 were sold at 8K ea. i think they could go a lot higher here since no-one has them.



you have them though ?


----------



## ddgeckosg (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it is silly that we Australians aren't allowed to keep and breed these morphs yet people oversees can? Point aside, they sure are show-stoppers!


----------



## Trench (Jul 19, 2011)

:shock::shock::shock: "drooling":shock::shock::shock:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 19, 2011)

ddgeckosg said:


> I think it is silly that we Australians aren't allowed to keep and breed these morphs yet people oversees can? Point aside, they sure are show-stoppers!


We are allowed to, we just cant import them..........


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 19, 2011)

my mouth dropped open


----------



## levis04 (Jul 19, 2011)

I cant wait for my first albino, hopefully in the next 2 yrs!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2011)

siouxie said:


> i've heard everything from 3K to 10K, but at daytona last august, 3 were sold at 8K ea. i think they could go a lot higher here since no-one has them.



The market out here doesn't support such high prices like the US, their market is worldwide where as ours is just here. Well, theoretically anyway. They may be expensive at first and a few people will pay high prices initially, but like everything, look at wheeleri for example, the price will come crashing down after a year or two. They breed easily and regularly, so there will plenty available when they hit the market first up anyway.

They are cool looking critters from those previous pics. not $10k IMO, but still look stunning.


----------



## kupper (Jul 19, 2011)

they will be the key to a lot of gecko projects , when they finally do become readily available I am sure there will be some cracking animal emerge a few years later


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2011)

kupper said:


> they will be the key to a lot of gecko projects , when they finally do become readily available I am sure there will be some cracking animal emerge a few years later



If those previous pics are anything to go by, I am sure there will be some stunning ones available in the future.


----------



## killimike (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a great thread to have resurrected! Those albinos are stunning. 

You make a good point about market size hugsta, even just within the US, with 10 times the population, there is a critical mass for smaller hobbies and niches.


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 19, 2011)

Omg wowwww


----------



## K3nny (Jul 19, 2011)

*drool* 
btw that yellow one with the white belly, is it me or does it have odd shaped pupils? as in abit larger than expected? not even sure if those are pupils :S


----------



## OzGecko (Jul 23, 2011)

hugsta said:


> They may be expensive at first and a few people will pay high prices initially, but like everything, look at wheeleri for example, the price will come crashing down after a year or two. They breed easily and regularly, so there will plenty available when they hit the market first up anyway.
> 
> They are cool looking critters from those previous pics. not $10k IMO, but still look stunning.



I agree that the Australian market cannot afford the same high prices as overseas, however the difference between these guys and wheeleri is that there is not a natural wild population of albinos that can be plundered like what happened to the wheeleri. So starting with a single albino in a collection means it would take a little longer to produce large numbers keeping prices up.


----------



## killimike (Jul 24, 2011)

OzGecko said:


> I agree that the Australian market cannot afford the same high prices as overseas, however the difference between these guys and wheeleri is that there is not a natural wild population of albinos that can be plundered like what happened to the wheeleri. So starting with a single albino in a collection means it would take a little longer to produce large numbers keeping prices up.



Ah, good point! An argument for captive bred colourforms, whether they be single gene morphs or linebred...


----------



## lgotje (Oct 10, 2011)

Would 10k cover one of theese here?


----------



## kupper (Oct 10, 2011)

if you actually had 10K and it didn't go missing with a lost wallet then you would still have a 3-4k amount owing to the breeder ( from the rumoured amount they had gone for )


----------



## lgotje (Oct 10, 2011)

Well that's insane for a gecko lol 14k have u started working with them yet chris?


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Oct 19, 2011)

hahahhaahahhahaha


----------

